# Is there any other way????



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

I have a daughter and 2 grandchildren in Quebec - and I want to be closer!
At present I'm in UK, self employed with a property to sell.
Coming over as a parent is not an option as my daughter doesn't work and her partner is sponsoring her - hence not enough cash!
I could buy a property but it's the not working that's a no winner.
I would need to work - I've thought about staying for 6 months, then letting it out and returning here to work but how feasible is that????
I wouldn't live in Quebec I'd prefer to be about an hour away just over the border in Ontario.
Has anyone any weird, wonderful or workable solutions we haven't thought of?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flicker said:


> I have a daughter and 2 grandchildren in Quebec - and I want to be closer!
> At present I'm in UK, self employed with a property to sell.
> Coming over as a parent is not an option as my daughter doesn't work and her partner is sponsoring her - hence not enough cash!
> I could buy a property but it's the not working that's a no winner.
> ...


It is quite feasible. There are many people from UK/Europe who have vacation homes in Canada, returning to their home country for six months of the year. Renting your Canadian property for six months may prove an issue given that short term renters may be difficult to find.


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*There's hope then!!*



Auld Yin said:


> It is quite feasible. There are many people from UK/Europe who have vacation homes in Canada, returning to their home country for six months of the year. Renting your Canadian property for six months may prove an issue given that short term renters may be difficult to find.


Thankyou Auld Yin - you're obviously a mine of information!

One other question - if I was to do a little B&B - 1 or 2 rooms max. - whilst in Canada - would this constitute 'working' by the authorities?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flicker said:


> Thankyou Auld Yin - you're obviously a mine of information!
> 
> One other question - if I was to do a little B&B - 1 or 2 rooms max. - whilst in Canada - would this constitute 'working' by the authorities?


I'm afraid not. As a visitor only, you would have no Social Insurance Number (SIN) and would not be allowed to earn income. You could, I suppose, own the property, have the business in your daughter's name and have her pay any income taxes exigible with you re-imbursing her. On the other hand I know for a fact that many B&B's are open in the underground economy, if you are willing to take such a risk.


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*It has potential!*



Auld Yin said:


> I'm afraid not. As a visitor only, you would have no Social Insurance Number (SIN) and would not be allowed to earn income. You could, I suppose, own the property, have the business in your daughter's name and have her pay any income taxes exigible with you re-imbursing her. On the other hand I know for a fact that many B&B's are open in the underground economy, if you are willing to take such a risk.


Thanks again - I'm beginning to see glimmers of hope!


----------



## Yaz (Jun 25, 2009)

*Working in Canada*

So your issue not being able to work in Canada? And the reason that is not possible is because you won't have a Work Permit? There are companies that can sponsor you on a Canadian Work Permit, just depends on what sort of work you do?




flicker said:


> I have a daughter and 2 grandchildren in Quebec - and I want to be closer!
> At present I'm in UK, self employed with a property to sell.
> Coming over as a parent is not an option as my daughter doesn't work and her partner is sponsoring her - hence not enough cash!
> I could buy a property but it's the not working that's a no winner.
> ...


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks Yaz*



Yaz said:


> So your issue not being able to work in Canada? And the reason that is not possible is because you won't have a Work Permit? There are companies that can sponsor you on a Canadian Work Permit, just depends on what sort of work you do?


Have tried that route but my age is against me and although I have 25 + years experience in both teaching and complementary health Canada doesn't recognise my qualification as a therapist - even though it's an international one and I don't have a degree - I trained in the years of Cert. Eds.


----------

